# Old security systems.



## SilverFox (Dec 16, 2008)

I recently went to my basement and yanked a old security system off my wall, it was installed in 1979 when I had first purchased my home. I went to break down box looking for valuable caps and capacitors, or any gold chips that may lace the boards. Sadly I didn't find much.

What I did find was about 10 - 15 relays, each had little gold squares or silvery buttons. I broke off all the contacts and dropped them on my scale, there is only a small amount each contact about the size of a pin head or two. 

in total there is about 15 gold "Colored" contacts, and 12 or so "Silver Colored contacts"

The mass collectively weighs in at about 7.5 grams.

ill post pictures as soon as I can get my hands on a respectable Camera, that isn't cradled in about 10 pounds of submersible housing.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is the pictures as promised..


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2008)

HI,
You must have found one of the old security systems. I installed them for 12 years and went through my leftovers and found almost nothing...Jack


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, lots of relays, and an old reel style tape for recording was in the unite also, plus 3 canister style batteries labled "lead acid".


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 28, 2008)

It's hard to tell the sizes from the photos. You need to include a coin in the photos. Also, they are somewhat blurry. If they are quite small, the white rectangular points could be Pd. Dissolve and use DMG to test them. They could be silver, although I haven't run accross any rectangular silver points.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2008)

Believe it or not the tape was actually a voice recording played to the police telling the security system was activated in alarm.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 29, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> You need to include a coin in the photos



What you talking about willis? there is a penny in the second photo..


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry. I must have been having a Senior moment.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 30, 2008)

I busted open several G.F.I. wall plugs here awhile back and found that they have silver ( small ) contacts inside them. :wink:


----------

